# Can you walk long distances with a heavy pack?



## Romanriff (Nov 24, 2019)

I usually have no problem walking long distances, in fact I kinda like the satisfaction I get from walking town to town. I got a new pack that holds a lot more stuff but I don't know if i'll be able to walk long distances lugging it around. I don't know how much it weighs but the pack is almost full and is about 70L.


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 24, 2019)

i think it mostly depends on your overall health, physical/emotional/the works; it can either be an adventure or a nightmare. I know I've experienced both.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 24, 2019)

Depends on what u need and what u want.....bigger packs r nice especially winter wise. But u usually, in my experience , carry more useless things than u need with a larger pack...victim of it also. Why I try to travel light with a small pack when I can


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 24, 2019)

You can do it, if you practice an train and master the craft whatever it be, you want to carry a heavy pack and have it not bother you? practice walking with weights in a back pack and make it more heavy over time till you can handle it.. you want to handle the cold better? spend nights sitting in cold places like forests on mountains in winter and in the rain, you want tough feet, walk barefoot more, want to learn to sail a boat go to a boat school, want to lose fear of or be more comfortable with the idea of death, sleep in cemeteries, be unstoppable & master the game.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 24, 2019)

Carry a pack, u won't know till you do and have to. Cold or not you'll drop shit u don't need. Find out real quick what's necessary an not


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 24, 2019)

Romanriff said:


> I usually have no problem walking long distances, in fact I kinda like the satisfaction I get from walking town to town. I got a new pack that holds a lot more stuff but I don't know if i'll be able to walk long distances lugging it around. I don't know how much it weighs but the pack is almost full and is about 70L.



i dont know what kinda gear you have, but a 70l pack thats almost full is most likely going to be heavy as hell. i like to stick to 45-55l packs and i cant ever recall thinking i needed much more space. 

with that being said over the years iv learned what to bring and what not to bring and also have invested some decent money into lighter weight and smaller gear which helps a ton.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Nov 24, 2019)

I like walking long distances but my back/shoulders ALWAYS start to hurt. I've broke both sides of my collarbone so I'm kind of sensitive. Maybe it's my pack, I don't know. Usually I try to find a shopping cart and throw my shit in there.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 24, 2019)

I was once told by a military vet that you will never be comfortable humping a Ruck. It's a matter of becoming comfortable with being uncomfortable. I've humped 60 70 lb rucks for miles and miles and miles... You'll get used to it depends on how bad you need what's in it I had calluses on my shoulders and the top of my back on my shoulder blades on my kidney where my straps rubbed you'll get tough...


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 24, 2019)

I have an 85L pack which I love, and it gets real uncomfortable to carry long distances fully loaded. The larger packs do carry moderate weight (30 lbs or so) more comfortably than a fully loaded medium sized hiking pack though, due to the more sophisticated frame and strap rigging. I like having the extra cargo capacity for the warmer time of the day when I take my coat off or when I've just picked up food, but I generally don't keep the bag full, and if hiking is how I'm getting where I'm going, a full bag is out of the question.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 24, 2019)

Just had shoulder surgery and it didn't heal well. Biggest downside is I think it limits me on weight for a pack. Sucks. I might be able to work through it but we will see.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 24, 2019)

I really think it matters on what kind of 65-70 liter pack you are carrying. If you are rocking an Alice pack, that shit is going to hurt after a while.

I have a 70L Osprey Aether, which is specifically designed to carry heavy/awkward loads for long distances over multiple days, and I have loaded that thing down for long hop outs. Like 2 gals of water, a 12 pack of beer, handle of vodka, and premade foods. I think at one point I was carrying like 80 lbs across portland/eugene. I had problems with my thighs and knees, but not anywhere where the pack was contacting me. Lots of padding and adjustable straps.

But then again, I've been firefighting and backpacking long distances in the wild for a long time before that, so it does have a lot to do with physical conditioning. 

My first hitching trip I carried a 75L that was over 80 lbs. I soon learned, as others have pointed out, to drop shit along the way that I didnt need.

Seriously though. Invest in a good pack, it could be the difference between you doing this for a long, or very short, time.

I wish I could carry less gear, but I travel through multiple different elevations/ecosystems in the winter, so most of my weight is cold weather gear and liquids.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 24, 2019)

Also, and I know I'm going to get hated on here, but if you ever get a chance, try using a lightweight pair of trekking poles. They make a WORLD of difference. Especially being able to move faster, and taking a huge load off of your lower body.

They are not practical in all situations, like in hoping trains, but hitching and walking, hell ya.


----------



## train in vain (Nov 24, 2019)

Right now..no probably not too far. When i wasnt so lazy..hell yes. Walked somewhere between 25-30 miles with about 50lbs on my back a few times. That was 10 yrs ago and i aint getting any younger..haha


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Nov 24, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> Also, and I know I'm going to get hated on here, but if you ever get a chance, try using a lightweight pair of trekking poles. They make a WORLD of difference. Especially being able to move faster, and taking a huge load off of your lower body.
> 
> They are not practical in all situations, like in hoping trains, but hitching and walking, hell ya.



TREKKING POLES!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd love to see a video of someone trying to board a train with trekking poles though.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 24, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> TREKKING POLES!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'd love to see a video of someone trying to board a train with trekking poles though.



I've done it more than once.....they telescope down to about 2 feet in length and can be strapped to your pack.

I was expecting to get shit for that, but damn. That was a bit much.

(Me not understanding sarcasm)


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 25, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> I have a 70L Osprey Aether, which is specifically designed to carry heavy/awkward loads for long distances over multiple days, and I have loaded that thing down for long hop outs. Like 2 gals of water, a 12 pack of beer, handle of vodka, and premade foods. I think at one point I was carrying like 80 lbs across portland/eugene. I had problems with my thighs and knees, but not anywhere where the pack was contacting me. Lots of padding and adjustable straps.
> 
> But then again, I've been firefighting and backpacking long distances in the wild for a long time before that, so it does have a lot to do with physical conditioning.
> 
> My first hitching trip I carried a 75L that was over 80 lbs. I soon learned, as others have pointed out, to drop shit along the way that I didnt need.


Coywolf, there's no way you were hitching around with 80 lbs on your back. My REI 85L hiking pack is only rated for 40 lbs. I've put 52 lbs exactly (6.5 gallons) in it when I was hauling water for my squat and my shoulders were killing me after a couple blocks. My bag also has a great strap and padding arrangement. It doesn't matter how strong you are or how you condition yourself, the shoulder straps chafe and bruise your skin if you carry that kind of weight for much time. For reference, a gallon of water weighs 8 lbs. 2 gal water-16 lbs, 12 pack of 12 oz cans of beer-8 lbs, half gallon of vodka-4 lbs, that's 28 lbs of liquid. Idk how much food and clothing you had but my 85L pack weighs about 40 lbs when completely filled with just cloths and a person eats about 3 lbs of food per day. But you're right about one thing, those Alice packs are shit.


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Nov 25, 2019)

Walked about 35 miles one day, mostly concrete, 50lb on my back, flat shoes not meant for hiking. Not a good feeling afterwards. But it is possible, very possible actually. If the pack is too big think about putting wheels on it and make it a sort of suitcase thing.


----------



## texastraveler (Nov 25, 2019)

depends, i got a 70l pack with the hip hugger things, the shoulder straps aren't really necessary when i use em, they help A LOT. aside from that it depends just how heavy your pack is (full of clothes or bowling balls?), your current fitness whether or not you're in a flat or hilly area are definitely gonna factor into it


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 25, 2019)

50 lbs I could believe. It's a lot and like Shaggy Rodgers said, it hurts, but 80 lbs, there's just no way. It doesn't matter how strong you are, it's not the muscles that reach their threshold. Its the skin on the shoulders and the knee joints that give out. Also, just by volume, unless you packed a set of dumbbells, a 75L pack doesn't fit that much, aside from whether or not you can carry it. Most of the volume you travel with is clothing and bedding, which isn't that heavy for it's size. Again, 80 lbs=10 gallons of water.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 25, 2019)

@Stiv Rhodes oh, I'm sorry, let me bow down to your obviously all knowing and superior backpacking experience.

What a fucking entitled response, jesus. Try to consider someone may be just a bit stronger than you.

10L dromadary, filled. 20 lbs
Half gallon. 4 lbs
12 pack. 8 lbs
Pack. 4 lbs.
Sleeping bag. 5 lbs
Pad. 3 lbs.
Smiley. 3 lbs
Food. 7 lbs
Fire boots. 7 lbs
Sandals. 3 lbs
Clothes. 8 lbs
Guitar/case/books. 8 lbs
Random other stuff. 5 lbs.

That's 85 fucking pounds. So unless you were there. And watched me NOT hitchhike the entire length of CA with an 80 lb pack. You can take your opinions and shove them. Especially if they are wrong. Like this:



Stiv Rhodes said:


> My REI 85L hiking pack is only rated for 40 lbs.



That is a reccommend operating weight. Not a max, or something you have to follow. 

MY 75 L pack is rated for 55 lbs, but I exceed that on the regular. 

It sounds like you really dont know too much about what you are talking about here. Especially saying that a 75 liter pack doesnt hold alot. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 25, 2019)

One more thing, just to burst your bubble.

The test for Smokejumpers to qualify as a firefighter require them to load a pack with 110 lbs and hike 3 miles in 45 minutes over varied terrain.

The millitary does very similar excercies.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hudson said:


> Just had shoulder surgery and it didn't heal well. Biggest downside is I think it limits me on weight for a pack. Sucks. I might be able to work through it but we will see.


you will you'll have nerve damage from the surgery and all your nerves got to regrow reconnect and then you got to read top in your body desensitize it is what the physical therapist and call it you'll get tough again.


----------



## James Meadowlark (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm a recreational camper, but do quite a bit of camping deep.. I have a pretty large pack (80+ L) too, mostly because I don't like to pack carefully, just chuck my shit in and go.. Having an external frame makes a HUGE difference for me especially the closer I get to being fifty, but then again I'm not jumping on and off trains all day either. I can go a good way, but I think externals are good for people like me, not so much for active travelers, as they're bulky and I've read here they're extremely dangerous for train hopping.


----------



## James Meadowlark (Nov 25, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> try using a lightweight pair of trekking poles. They make a WORLD of difference.



Several years ago, I did the Maunawili Trail / Waimanalo trail in Hawaii.. About a nine mile trip, but it'd been storming, and was coated in thick mud so slippery it was like walking on jagged ice and portions were totally washed-out, super narrow, and dangerous- debris everywhere... 

I shredded my ankles within three hours, and it ended up taking me 8-9 hours- I'd be a skeleton out in the woods if I didn't have a trekking pole that day One of the hardest hikes I've ever taken. I should have turned back after the first section, but I'm a dumbass that thought I was a tough guy.

Didn't walk right the rest of the trip.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok, Coywolf, relax. I know the weight rating on anything is a conservative estimate of what it can hold. I'm sorry to have offended you. I've done plenty of long distance hiking and I know exactly how big various sized bags are. The original poster was asking for advice about how much gear can be carried long distances and I thought over 40 lbs is a bad recommendation, and that you maybe overestimated the weight of your load, but whatever. Carry as much stuff as you like. I'm gonna drop this thread now.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 25, 2019)

I just dont like to be labeled as a liar. So, please reconsider next time you tell someone there is 'no way' what they said is true.

Either way. My recommendation is that you never carry any more than 1/3 of your body weight. That is the reccommended weight limit to not injure yourself.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Nov 25, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> I just dont like to be labeled as a liar. So, please reconsider next time you tell someone there is 'no way' what they said is true.
> 
> Either way. My recommendation is that you never carry any more than 1/3 of your body weight. That is the reccommended weight limit to not injure yourself.


To be clear, I didn't mean to imply you were lying, only that you misjudged weight.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 25, 2019)

Got it. Not admitting that you may have been mistaken, but reaffirming the fact that you may have been right.

Let's agree to disagree on this particular issue.

Back to the topic. After my said first endeavor with hitchhiking, I have learned that if your body says 'no' to the weight you have loaded into your pack, there really isint ang 'getting used to it' it is probably going to suck for a long time, unless you can build the muscle mass and endurance to deal with it.

Lighter packs are always reccommended.

When I was researching trying to hop trains, I ended up being without my vehicle (mechanical problems) out of Roswell, NM. I had to determine everything I was going to need to start a new job in less than 2 weeks, 400 miles away in Moab, UT. 

I proceeded to category clothes, house items, personal items, and the like to have to hitch that distance and leave my vehicle at the shop until I could come back for it. 

I ended up with a 50+ pound pack, and an Irish Bouzouki in a hard carrying case. I ended up getting from Roswell, to Belen, NM. I knew there was a major yard there that I might be able to get a train to Flagstaff, to get to my family's house and then hitch north from there to moab.

After trying to fit all my shit into a mini well, I soon gave up, realizing that I had way too much gear to fit into a train (I thought) without being seen. So I gave up, lol.

Now i know that my chosen gear can fit the lifestyle i need. Experience in the best teacher.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 25, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> @Coywolf: don't get defensive - it weakens your position. @Stiv Rhodes may well be mistaken. Correct the record dispassionately & move on
> 
> dot org...
> 
> ok disregard my unsolicited advice - I just read all yalls subsequent posts!



Ya. Copy that. Good voice of reason.


----------



## Breezyloven (Nov 26, 2019)

You can do anything you wanna do my love!!! 💚💚💚 Getting an ultra light hiking pack, down sleeping bag and small one person tent is key. I typically like my “base weight” no more than 20 pounds, then add clothes, hygiene stuff, dog food, my own food, water, art supplies....45 pounds can be a bit much for me at first but youll gain muscle and you’ll get stronger and it’ll become easier! Totally worth it! Good posture and stretching also helps!!


----------



## Johny (Dec 1, 2019)

Stiv Rhodes said:


> Coywolf, there's no way you were hitching around with 80 lbs on your back. My REI 85L hiking pack is only rated for 40 lbs. I've put 52 lbs exactly (6.5 gallons) in it when I was hauling water for my squat and my shoulders were killing me after a couple blocks. My bag also has a great strap and padding arrangement. It doesn't matter how strong you are or how you condition yourself, the shoulder straps chafe and bruise your skin if you carry that kind of weight for much time. For reference, a gallon of water weighs 8 lbs. 2 gal water-16 lbs, 12 pack of 12 oz cans of beer-8 lbs, half gallon of vodka-4 lbs, that's 28 lbs of liquid. Idk how much food and clothing you had but my 85L pack weighs about 40 lbs when completely filled with just cloths and a person eats about 3 lbs of food per day. But you're right about one thing, those Alice packs are shit.


Not true , I have a 90 ltr and a small 35ltron my chest and lived out of both for quite a while .
Reason I carried so much and both was mainly winter gear and Carhartt ect.
I was going through temps of 120° in Las Vegas to - 34° in Western Montana .
Cought a greyhound and of course they weigh everything and I was sitting just under 100lbs , and I've walked miles and miles with them , and yeas hopped ect.
For me the trick is loading your pack properly so nothing is poking you or rides uncomfortable or isn't swinging or shifting , the pack on my chest actually worked as a good counter Ballance and was mainly important day to day stuff or stuff I wanted to get to without dropping everything and digging .
After you get everything to ride right and adjusted to comfort (as much as your gonna get with that weight) the next most important thing is foot wear.
I started with brand new docs that were broke in , but ditched them in favor of after market airforce boots I dug out of a salvation army donation box , the docs had zero arch support and I could literally feel my arches flattening out and it was very painful , the military boots are goretex have a good insole and nice ankle support , as you don't want to roll or possibly break ankle .
And yes you can do alot with trekking poles , I never really used them as trekking poles but as poles to stretch out a tarp or tent fly with as a make shift pup tent type shelter .
I carried alot of water , two bladders , 3-4 metal water bottles at a time .
It's important to stay hydrated because you are going to sweat alot , and not just when it is hot.
Most of the time even in winter as I was walking I got by with just a hoodie because of the heat I generally generated from walking with two packs and one on my chest , you don't want to over heat or sweat so much as to be wet in the cold , and if you do change your shirt immediately when you stop and then put on your coat or else you risk freezing or hypothermia.
It is much easier to dry a hoodie and shirt then to go without your coat because it is wet.


----------



## Johny (Dec 1, 2019)

Fully loaded and waiting to head south


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 3, 2019)

Romanriff said:


> I usually have no problem walking long distances, in fact I kinda like the satisfaction I get from walking town to town. I got a new pack that holds a lot more stuff but I don't know if i'll be able to walk long distances lugging it around. I don't know how much it weighs but the pack is almost full and is about 70L.


I have been struggling with this issue for YEARS. I love walking, hiking, camping but hate backpacking. Tried like crazy to reduce carry to 8 - 10 pounds but failed, compromised at 12 lbs, now i say fuck it and stay at 15 pounds. Anything more is no fun, and fun is the whole point. I'm an older man. My pack now is the SOG Ord 40l pack got on sale for 49 bucks at Big 5. Not light at a little over 3 lbs empty but it seems durable without a still frame to damage. I don't carry too much: 10x10 camo tarp, army gore tex bivy, Lamina Spark sleeping bag, camo fleece throw, wooby blanket, bathing suit, rain poncho. That's about it, few extra socks, etc, but never clothes.


----------



## Rune (Dec 3, 2019)

Im used to carrying a lot when I go on walks, but I dont exactly like it.. for really long distances Id like to have a small load of absolute essentials, [high quality, reusable, and multi-function] for my back. 
It does help that I know some massage techniques that can help sort out my back muscles when I need to.


----------



## ironman (Dec 3, 2019)

At one point in my life I could easily walk far with lot of weight . But now no I keep bit light as possible .


----------



## Hobo richard (Dec 6, 2019)

I have been struggling with this issue for a long time. I read there are pct hikers who carry up to 70 pounds, but i sm not capable of carrying anything over 20 pounds max. I tramped 15 miles yesterday with a full 15 pound pack, and this is near my limit. I like to stay in shape, so i carry all my gear on all walks, this also helps me stay used to the gear and where it is. I am carrying bare minimum. I use my bike and trailer when i need to luxury of a few extra things i can carry in a small bike trailer. I strongly prefer walking.


----------



## Mongoliito (Jun 16, 2020)

ayy same OP my solution was to get a bike with a motor on it, then i couldnt afford the motor oil and gas all the time so just the bike but then i didnt understand bike maintennance, so now i have a hand wagon lol. carries for real everything i need. i havent started my journey yet but i have high hopes it will do me well


----------



## Deleted member 29173 (Jul 16, 2020)

I've always wanted to do some kind of cross country walking trip pushing one of those fancy jogging strollers loaded with gear.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 17, 2020)

Johny said:


> Not true , I have a 90 ltr and a small 35ltron my chest and lived out of both for quite a while .
> Reason I carried so much and both was mainly winter gear and Carhartt ect.
> I was going through temps of 120° in Las Vegas to - 34° in Western Montana .
> Cought a greyhound and of course they weigh everything and I was sitting just under 100lbs , and I've walked miles and miles with them , and yeas hopped ect.
> ...



Perfect explanation. I always tell myself I'm carrying way too much shit, then continue to prove myself wrong. 

Riding over mountain passes in the winter, and then going to the desert a week later requires lots of different gear.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 17, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> Perfect explanation. I always tell myself I'm carrying way too much shit, then continue to prove myself wrong.
> 
> Riding over mountain passes in the winter, and then going to the desert a week later requires lots of different gear.



You guys are more man than I ever will be - or ever was. Shoestring says that his pack’s from 65-75lbs. He’s been toting huge amount of gear/weight for a long time, plus that stuffed 5 gallon bucket of road-food, plus water.


----------



## Tengu91 (Jul 22, 2020)

My experiences as an army infantryman in Afghanistan confirm that yes; you can indeed go long distances with a heavy pack! Just remember you gotta hydrate or you'll diedrate (something I heard from a lift operator in Colorado and have since adopted as a personal motto). Don't kill yourself with it though. Rest when you need to rest, and take good care of your feet! Eventually your feet will be tough as leather, but until then I'd invest in some moleskin.


----------



## Tengu91 (Jul 22, 2020)

Also, look into the book "A Walk Across America" and its sequel "The Walk West" by Peter Jenkins. He and his dog traversed the US completely on foot and lived out of his rucksack.


----------



## Johny (Aug 12, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> You guys are more man than I ever will be - or ever was. Shoestring says that his pack’s from 65-75lbs. He’s been toting huge amount of gear/weight for a long time, plus that stuffed 5 gallon bucket of road-food, plus water.


Shoestring is a good dude , used to talk with him quite often , we sorta stopped do to mutal friends we shared that either he dont like or I dont like , one recently died though


----------



## Johny (Aug 12, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> Perfect explanation. I always tell myself I'm carrying way too much shit, then continue to prove myself wrong.
> 
> Riding over mountain passes in the winter, and then going to the desert a week later requires lots of different gear.


I actually threw the packs on and walked a few miles yesterday (huge argument with my girl truthfully) and can still do it even after not wearing them or traveling 2 years .
But im not just sitting on my ass , I'm a carpenter and basically climb and carry heavy shit for a living 😆


----------



## Johny (Aug 14, 2020)

When you live out of a pack 24/7 -365 I subscribe to the moto "better to have and not need , then need and not have" and ive always ended up back in montana


----------



## Johny (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh for sure man , i had doc martins and could literally feel the arches of my feet flattening out and the skin stretching , it hurt sooooo bad , i ditched those in Denton Texas for some air force combat boots I " found" at a salvation army donation box .
Now I'm big pimpin in redwing 10877's , most comfortable boots ive ever had and on my second pair , but they aint cheap (mine were right at $400 out the door)


----------



## Kikin (Nov 10, 2020)

It’s all about your stamina brother, and also depends on how long you’ve been using the pack so if you’ve gotten used to it or not


----------



## Cheeseburger (Apr 14, 2021)

Ha! I use a frame pack. Everything own I carry. I max out at 80-85 lbs. Tricks I've found is to attach a caribeaner to and diamond braid rope. When I need a minute, I sling it over a tree brach and clip. Instant relief. Plus its a pain getting it back up from the ground. But all in all these guys are spot on, if it hurts, push yourself, only way to build up the tolerance. Good luck!!


----------



## Tengu91 (Apr 15, 2021)

What are people's thoughts on "front-loading" some of their gear in a small pack? We sometimes did that when I was in the army...Granted, we never walked TOO far like that (usually no further than from where we were to transportation like trucks or planes), but I think it might work? Keep your ruck on but have a smaller backpack filled with food and water that you wear on your chest...I've never tried it myself, but it makes sense on paper at least. Has anyone ever given it a go?


----------



## Cheeseburger (Apr 15, 2021)

Tengu91 said:


> What are people's thoughts on "front-loading" some of their gear in a small pack? We sometimes did that when I was in the army...Granted, we never walked TOO far like that (usually no further than from where we were to transportation like trucks or planes), but I think it might work? Keep your ruck on but have a smaller backpack filled with food and water that you wear on your chest...I've never tried it myself, but it makes sense on paper at least. Has anyone ever given it a go?


Weapons sergeant first class here... Yes! Offsets the weight


----------



## Tengu91 (Apr 15, 2021)

Cheeseburger said:


> Weapons sergeant first class here... Yes! Offsets the weight


Cheers to you, big-Sarge! What's the furthest you and your troops have gone with front-loads? I think the furthest we ever front-loaded in the 82nd was a mile or so. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯ But more often than not we just humped everything on our back (because our spines weren't messed up enough from jumping!)


----------



## Cheeseburger (Apr 15, 2021)

Tengu91 said:


> Cheers to you, big-Sarge! What's the furthest you and your troops have gone with front-loads? I think the furthest we ever front-loaded in the 82nd was a mile or so. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯ But more often than not we just humped everything on our back (because our spines weren't messed up enough from jumping!)


Right around 1.5-2 miles. Stationed in Seoul south Korea. Dmz


----------



## Tengu91 (Apr 15, 2021)

Cheeseburger said:


> Right around 1.5-2 miles. Stationed in Seoul south Korea. Dmz


Gotcha. With the exception of Kandahar, Afghanistan I never had a duty station aside from Fort Bragg...That place is a black hole that makes PCSing hell :-/ It's always cool to see other grunts on this site! If you ever make your way to Arizona or Sonora, Mexico let me know. I'll buy you _un cerveza _and a shot of tequila. ;-) Cheers!


----------



## Cheeseburger (Apr 15, 2021)

Tengu91 said:


> Gotcha. With the exception of Kandahar, Afghanistan I never had a duty station aside from Fort Bragg...That place is a black hole that makes PCSing hell ::meh:: It's always cool to see other grunts on this site! If you ever make your way to Arizona or Sonora, Mexico let me know. I'll buy you _un cerveza _and a shot of tequila. ;-) Cheers!


Bragg.....ughh. lol. 2 years in Okinawa and 4 In Seoul. I'm actually a bonified leathertramp, I'm making my way south March 1st. Definitely hit you up!


----------



## Roadtroll (Mar 15, 2022)

If you consider what some long long long distance hikers carry through hiking, yes.
I personally carry a 100litre AND a guitar.

In Canada this is almost necessary as most of the years cold as shit pucks and ya need more to survive it.

I suggest to remember that just cut u got room does not mean you should fill it all the time.

Carry what you need. To be afraid to shake down.
Learn to need as little as possible.


----------



## Darth Musturd (Jun 11, 2022)

Stiv Rhodes said:


> But you're right about one thing, those Alice packs are shit.


I have a Bullpac. Quite honestly, bit of an unhealthy obsession with it. Already dropped more money on that one pack than most people do on all of their packs throughout all of their lifetimes. Anyhow, I have a large ALICE pack that attaches to it. Quite honestly I'm not sure how I ever packed any gear in any other pack. I haven't actually taken the pack out yet but I have taken the frame out before with a fairly heavy load and it was fine. I say if you're using an external frame pack, get a nice big padded one with a shelf, then put whatever bag you want on there. If you're using an ALICE pack specifically, with the ALICE frame, make sure you're 5'9 and 180 lbs. That's the people the frame is designed for. And it's not meant for carrying heavy loads. If you're carrying medium or light loads, and you're the average American, the ALICE pack should be great for you.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 18, 2022)

Honestly, if you can swing it - at all - one of those shopping wheelies (like you see people using at large outdoor flea markets) is a great way to travel. 

You put everything you need in it and...they're made for terrain. 

I don't think they'd last long climbing mountains, but if you're just trekking through regular grass, woods and even city streets, they work great. 

They're a pain to pull but I've even put mine in front of me and pushed it! 

Good luck!


----------



## Gin (Aug 13, 2022)

Why would anyone want to carry a heavy pack? I try to stay as ultra light as possible & pack like a straight thru hiker. Just cuz one has the ability to carry a gazillion pounds, why? You can go farther & faster w/less weight js


----------



## Usagi (Aug 13, 2022)

My abused knees and going downhill are my main problems. But typically I can walk carrying weight for as long as I need to. But like going without sleep for days it doesn't mean I won't pay for it. I can do 15+ miles up and down mountains all day but I'm going to be taking zero days after to recover (or more if I don't have opioids or vitamin I). But if I limit my days of hard walking to 10 or less miles I can do it day after day for pretty much as long as I want. I just have to be careful when going downhill and not go too fast. I've learned to take a walking stick with me to help with the downhills. Same shit with sleep. I can do 6+ days of hard labor on no sleep but by day 7 I'm going to be calling sick for a few days and doing nothing but.

Of course flat ground is different and I can go much further in a day with no problems at a pace most people can't keep up with. Main reason why I usually hike alone. I don't like stopping all of the time for people to catch their breath. I'd rather trek up the hills without stopping with a cigarette hanging out of my mouth. For a long time I just thought others were out of shape and lazy but a doctor ran tests on me a few years ago. Turns out I process oxygen better than the average person or something. He said it was the same reason I have so much trouble sleeping without a sedative (aside from sedative abuse. Something I didn't sign up for. Back in the day they sent children home with xanax bars like they were candy).

If it weren't for my knees and need for food I could probably walk as long as I wanted until my eventual death. Take care of your knees if you're young. You don't want to end up like me. I'm always terrified I'll twist one of them again and tear it out worse than it already is. I really miss the days when I referred to them as left/right instead of good/bad.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 13, 2022)

Tengu91 said:


> What are people's thoughts on "front-loading" some of their gear in a small pack? We sometimes did that when I was in the army...Granted, we never walked TOO far like that (usually no further than from where we were to transportation like trucks or planes), but I think it might work? Keep your ruck on but have a smaller backpack filled with food and water that you wear on your chest...I've never tried it myself, but it makes sense on paper at least. Has anyone ever given it a go?



It works pretty good as long as it's balanced with whatever is on your back. It probably isn't that great for your shoulders if you're doing it to carry even more weight than you pack can hold. I really like the old-school fanny pack for carry little things. Smokes, firearms, multi-tools or anything else you need in reach and want quickly. It's a lot better than taking your pack off and digging through it all of the time.


----------



## sevedemanos (Aug 14, 2022)

no i have to call a taxi with my trustfund


----------



## Redbeard The Rhymer (Dec 30, 2022)

Coywolf said:


> Also, and I know I'm going to get hated on here, but if you ever get a chance, try using a lightweight pair of trekking poles. They make a WORLD of difference. Especially being able to move faster, and taking a huge load off of your lower body.
> 
> They are not practical in all situations, like in hoping trains, but hitching and walking, hell ya.



During my last grand walking adventure last winter I used trekking poles for the first time, always considered them pointless. But coming through the mountains with ice and snow, and just generally walking for long distances at a time, they were a blessing. They do minimize the weight impact and provides better balance and stabilization, especially over rough and uneven terrain... ✌️
❤️


----------



## texastraveler (Jan 1, 2023)

Redbeard The Rhymer said:


> During my last grand walking adventure last winter I used trekking poles for the first time, always considered them pointless. But coming through the mountains with ice and snow, and just generally walking for long distances at a time, they were a blessing. They do minimize the weight impact and provides better balance and stabilization, especially over rough and uneven terrain... ✌️
> ❤️



+1 i always thought they looked goofy until i tried them, they're indispensable for cross-country or any rough terrain


----------

